# idioma castellano y español



## castellano

saludos cordiales:

es la primera vez que escribo aquí y quería reclamar una cosa: la correcta denominación de la lengua en la que escribo, la *lengua castellana*.

No pretendo polemizar en este tema que tanto ha dado que hablar, sino simplemente exponer que la lengua de Cervantes debería denominarse *lengua castellana y no española* .

Habrá quien diga que no, que no está de acuerdo conmigo. Lo respeto.

Sin embargo, me gustaría decir que *el castellano* debería seguir llamándose así porque es la lengua propia de Castilla (esa tierra tan ignorada hoy en día en el panorama español e internacional) que luego pasó, erróneamente, a denominarse español, ignorando otras realidades lingüísticas de España, como el gallego, el catalán, el bable o el euskera. 

Además, la primera gramática del castellano se llamaba "Gramática de la Lengua Castellana", publicada en 1611, si no me falla la memoria.

Y, además, la Constitución española de 1978 habla del CASTELLANO como lengua oficial en España, junto a otras.

Y, digo yo, si caemos en el error de llamar "español" al castellano, deberímos llamar "británico" al inglés, ¿no? 
Lo digo por pura analogía.

Simplemente es una reflexión sobre la demoninación de mi lengua.

Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## rel

Hola: esto es lo que dice la RAE al respecto:

_Para designar la lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, y que también se habla como propia en otras partes del mundo, son válidos los términos *castellano* y *español*. La larga polémica sobre cuál de estas denominaciones resulta más apropiada está hoy superada._

[*más aquí*: culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Espa%C3%B1ol%20o%20castellano.htm]

Saludos.


----------



## diegodbs

castellano said:
			
		

> saludos cordiales:
> 
> es la primera vez que escribo aquí y quería reclamar una cosa: la correcta denominación de la lengua en la que escribo, la *lengua castellana*.
> 
> No pretendo polemizar en este tema que tanto ha dado que hablar, sino simplemente exponer que la lengua de Cervantes debería denominarse *lengua castellana y no española* .
> 
> Habrá quien diga que no, que no está de acuerdo conmigo. Lo respeto.
> 
> Sin embargo, me gustaría decir que *el castellano* debería seguir llamándose así porque es la lengua propia de Castilla (esa tierra tan ignorada hoy en día en el panorama español e internacional) que luego pasó, erróneamente, a denominarse español, ignorando otras realidades lingüísticas de España, como el gallego, el catalán, el bable o el euskera.
> 
> Además, la primera gramática del castellano se llamaba "Gramática de la Lengua Castellana", publicada en 1611, si no me falla la memoria.
> 
> Y, además, la Constitución española de 1978 habla del CASTELLANO como lengua oficial en España, junto a otras.
> 
> Y, digo yo, si caemos en el error de llamar "español" al castellano, deberímos llamar "británico" al inglés, ¿no?
> Lo digo por pura analogía.
> 
> Simplemente es una reflexión sobre la demoninación de mi lengua.
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.


 
Hola, la primera "Gramática de la Lengua Castellana" la escribió Nebrija en 1492. Yo pienso que pueden convivir los dos nombres "español" y "castellano". En particular yo suelo decir "castellano" si lo estoy comparando, por ejemplo, con el catalán o el gallego, pero suelo usar la denominación de "español" si lo comparo con el danés o el chino. No voy a decir que esté en posesión de la verdad, pero no veo inconveniente en usar los dos términos.
Un saludo.


----------



## belén

Muevo la discusión al foro de gramática, ya que es más bien una discusión lingüística.
Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Alundra

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Yo pienso que pueden convivir los dos nombres "español" y "castellano". En particular yo suelo decir "castellano" si lo estoy comparando, por ejemplo, con el catalán o el gallego, pero suelo usar la denominación de "español" si lo comparo con el danés o el chino. No voy a decir que esté en posesión de la verdad, pero no veo inconveniente en usar los dos términos.
> Un saludo.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.
Yo utilizo los dos términos como Diego... si hablo comparando con el catalán, valenciano, etc.. suelo decir castellano.. pero si hablo comparando con otros países, suelo decir español..

Creo que tampoco hace falta ser tan drástico... son sinónimos y ya está.. cada uno que utilice el que más le apetezca... 

Bueno, sólo mi opinión. 
Alundra.


----------



## XepC

Creo haber leído que en algunos países de Latinoamérica prefieren la denominación _castellano_ porque _español_ les suena a colonizador. No sé si esto es así, pero aprovechando que hay muchos foreros americanos...


----------



## diegodbs

XepC said:
			
		

> Creo haber leído que en algunos países de Latinoamérica prefieren la denominación _castellano_ porque _español_ les suena a colonizador. No sé si esto es así, pero aprovechando que hay muchos foreros americanos...


 
Pues la verdad es que no lo entiendo. Entre los colonizadores españoles había castellanos, andaluces, extremeños, vascos, catalanes.... es decir, entre los colonizadores españoles había muchos castellanos.
¿Por qué castellano no les suena a colonizador y español sí? 
Yo soy español y hablo español, una lengua que procede del latín, y los romanos que hablaban latín conquistaron y colonizaron la Península Ibérica. ¿Debería evitar usar la palabra "latín" para referirme al origen de mi lengua, porque los romanos nos colonizaron hace 2000 años? Con todos los respetos, me parece ridículo.


----------



## XepC

Por eso quisiera que algún latinoamericano me lo explicara. Que a lo mejor lo que leí era una chorrada, ojo.


----------



## ElenaofTroy

XepC said:
			
		

> Por eso quisiera que algún latinoamericano me lo explicara. Que a lo mejor lo que leí era una chorrada, ojo.



Yo soy mexicana y utilizo las dos palabras, castellano y español, tal como ya se dijo aquí: castellano para diferenciarlo del gallego o el vasco, y español para diferenciarlo del idioma de otros países. Nunca me ha tocado escuchar a alguien en mi país decir que el nombre Español para nuestro idioma suena a colonizador.Supongo que algunos latinoamericanos podrían opinar que sí suena colonizador, pero seguramente son los menos. Personalmente me parece una tontería.

Lo que sí sucedía era que en las épocas de mi niñez (y por ahí puede oírse un uuuuuuuhhhh... jajaja) nos enseñaban en la escuela que el nombre correcto de nuestro idioma era efectivamente el Castellano. Pero igual que con tantas y tantas palabras, esta noción ya pasó a ser historia cuando ahora las "autoridades lingüísticas" consideran sinónimos Español y Castellano. 

Iliana


----------



## XepC

Gracias por la aclaración


----------



## ILT

Te recomiendo estos hilos:

castellano-español
Discussion on castellano
RAE accuracy
español - castellano

Saludos


----------



## Viriato

Español o castellano, castellano o español. Yo personalmente utilizo más la denominación "_castellano"_, porque normalmente me muevo en un ámbito español, pero jamás se me ocurriría decirle a una persona de otro país que hablo castellano. 
Estoy muy de acuerdo con Diegodbs en cuanto a lo de la colonización. Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, a mí también me parece ridículo. En mi opinión creo que miramos demasiado al pasado, o miramos mal al pasado. ¿Hasta cuándo vamos a tener recelo hacia a un país por lo que hizo hace 500 años, ó 100 ó 50? Un país no es una porción de tierra con un nombre, es un territorio con la gente que lo habita. En aquel momento se podría haber mirado con recelo a España por su colonización, pero ahora, ¿qué tengo que ver yo con aquellos colonizadores para que me miren mal en otros paises?
Aquí en España también somos así, miramos permanentemente al pasado para justificar ciertas conductas, opiniones, ideas políticas, criticar a gente de otros paises, etc.


----------



## diegodbs

Viriato said:
			
		

> Español o castellano, castellano o español. Yo personalmente utilizo más la denominación "_castellano"_, porque normalmente me muevo en un ámbito español, pero jamás se me ocurriría decirle a una persona de otro país que hablo castellano.
> Estoy muy de acuerdo con Diegodbs en cuanto a lo de la colonización. Sin ánimo de ofender a nadie, a mí también me parece ridículo. En mi opinión creo que miramos demasiado al pasado, o miramos mal al pasado. ¿Hasta cuándo vamos a tener recelo hacia a un país por lo que hizo hace 500 años, ó 100 ó 50? Un país no es una porción de tierra con un nombre, es un territorio con la gente que lo habita. En aquel momento se podría haber mirado con recelo a España por su colonización, pero ahora, ¿qué tengo que ver yo con aquellos colonizadores para que me miren mal en otros paises?
> Aquí en España también somos así, miramos permanentemente al pasado para justificar ciertas conductas, opiniones, ideas políticas, criticar a gente de otros paises, etc.


 

Más claro, agua.


----------



## Fernando

castellano said:
			
		

> Además, la primera gramática del castellano se llamaba "Gramática de la Lengua Castellana", publicada en 1611, si no me falla la memoria.



Pues sí, te falla la memoria. el "Tesoro de la lengua castellana O ESPAÑOLA" es de Covarrubias (1611) y la "gramática de la lengua castellana (1495) es de Nebrija.

Personalmente creo que no aportamos nada con esta polémica y más con hilos nuevos, y más con un tufillo que solamente comentaré por PM.

Abur.


----------



## luis masci

Nunca escuché que se evitara decir "español" por eso de que "suena a colonizador". Es como dice Elena, anteriormente se conocía únicamente  como "castellano" ahora la globalización impuso más bien la denominación "español".
Por otra parte si de colonizaciones vamos a hablar... la historia de la humanidad está llena de  ellas. Es como la ley del mar, el pez más grande devora al más pequeño y así sucesivamente. Así que… el que esté libre de pecados que arroje la primera piedra.


----------



## XepC

XepC said:
			
		

> Creo haber leído que en algunos países de Latinoamérica prefieren la denominación _castellano_ porque _español_ les suena a colonizador. No sé si esto es así, pero aprovechando que hay muchos foreros americanos...


 
Así saqué el tema de los colonizadores. A ver, yo no pretendía abrir una polémica estéril. Sencillamente me vino a la cabeza un texto de Manuel Seco que seguramente leí en http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Lexikon%20der%20Linguistik/c/CASTELLANO%20o%20ESPA%C3%91OL.htm
o en cualquier otra página donde se reprodujera, y quise saber si alguien me podía confirmar de primera mano la veracidad de sus comentarios. Eso era todo. 

Por cierto, yo mismo apunté que quizá se trataba de "una chorrada" (_sic_).


----------



## nikvin

Yo utilizo CASTELLANO si hablo con los de aquí y español si hablo con estranjeros, aunque intento explicarle la diferencias, ya que en otras partes del reino unido de las españas se hablan más idiomasque el castellano, pero como se refiere a spanish, espagnol, spanien en otros países , muchas veces no compreden eso del castellano, y cuando compran los libros para sus niños les confude eso del " CASTELLANO"


----------



## panjabigator

Como ser no nativo de Español, agrego mi opinión.  Hay muchos idiomas en España y por eso, cada idioma puede ser idioma española, no?  El nombre “Español” debe reflejar cada idioma de la región, y por eso, a mi me suena mejor decir castellano.


----------



## natasha2000

Tanto jaleo, a saber ¿por qué?

Si la RAE dice que español y castellano son sinónimos, no veo cuál es el problema.

La gente tiende rizar el rizo y discutir sobre las cosas que en su fondo son tan sencillas.

Saludos.
N.


----------



## Pumpkin72

No, natasha2000, no puede ser tan sencillo. Tiene que haber una razón _maligna_ para usar "español".  

Lo bueno de tener sinónimos es que puedes elegir cuál usar, y además no tienes que dar explicaciones a nadie.

Y la otra cara es que tampoco puedes decretar que tu sinónimo es el único válido, porque todo el mundo tiene sus razones para elegir, o para _no elegir_. Se pierde toda fuerza moral cuando uno ejerce la misma libertad que niega a los demás.

Y el hecho de que son sinónimos (no confundir con _si deberían o no serlo_) está respaldado por el uso indistinto de los últimos ¿? siglos. Por supuesto, Lázaro Carreter lo explicaba mucho mejor


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina se usa más "castellano" que "español", aunque los dos los consideramos correctos, y tendemos a usar "español" cuando hablamos con algún extranjero que no lo tiene como lengua nativa, pero que lo habla bien, por respeto a las formas francesa, italiana, inglesa, alemana, etc.

¡Acaso no hablo el castellano! es una frase muy común entre nosotros, y nunca lo substituiríamos por "español".

A mí personalmente, un idioma "español" me sugiere una persona que habla algo así como "ti mi dicestes que no había euxida", o "vais a las carreres por las avingudas". Pero porque a nosotros, que tuvimos todo tipo de inmigrantes, las diferencias regionales nos resultan muy evidentes, sin por eso alentar ninguna desunión ni discordia, sino como festejando la riqueza de España.

Yo, sin trazas de sangre española en mis venas, pienso que el castellano es mí idioma, España es "La Madre Patria", y el idioma y las costumbres parte de la herencia que me corresponde por derecho propio. ¡Viva la Hispanidad!


----------



## natasha2000

aleCcowaN said:
			
		

> En la Argentina se usa más "castellano" que "español", aunque los dos los consideramos correctos, y tendemos a usar "español" cuando hablamos con algún extranjero que no lo tiene como lengua nativa, pero que lo habla bien, por respeto a las formas francesa, italiana, inglesa, alemana, etc.
> 
> ¡Acaso no hablo el castellano! es una frase muy común entre nosotros, y nunca lo substituiríamos por "español".
> 
> A mí personalmente, un idioma "español" me sugiere una persona que habla algo así como "ti mi dicestes que no había euxida", o "vais a las carreres por las avingudas". Pero porque a nosotros, que tuvimos todo tipo de inmigrantes, las diferencias regionales nos resultan muy evidentes, sin por eso alentar ninguna desunión ni discordia, sino como festejando la riqueza de España.
> 
> Yo, sin trazas de sangre española en mis venas, pienso que el castellano es mí idioma, España es "La Madre Patria", y el idioma y las costumbres parte de la herencia que me corresponde por derecho propio. ¡Viva la Hispanidad!


 
Mirad, yo sé que los hispanoparlantes nativos dicen más "castellano" que "español", también sé por qué. También, todos los que no somos españoles, primero nos enteramos de la existencia de un idioma llamado español, y luego que este mismo idioma se puede llamar también castellano. También estoy bastante segura de que la gente que no habla español (castellano) y no sabe mucho de la cultura hispana, no tiene ni idea de que español se llama castellano. Por eso, creo que insistir que un extranjero llame al español el castellano, o al revés, que un español llame al castellano el español, es ni más ni menos que RIZAR EL RIZO, ya que basta con explicar a los extranjeros que el español también se llama el castellano y que lo puede llamar como le da la gana, que todos le entenderán de que está hablando.


----------



## Pepe100

Buenos dias,

Podria alguien explicarme, hablando de diferencias entre castellano y español, si tiene que ver algo sobre este asunto, el hecho que encuentros las siguientes apreciaciones:

- Ustedes (3ra. persona del plural presente) y vosotros.
- La conjugacion de los verbos, en la misma condicion, por ejemplo "vosotros estais" y "ustedes estan".

Muchas gracias por la aclaracion que hagan todos ustedes eximios linguistas.


----------



## San

Pepe100 said:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Podria alguien explicarme, hablando de diferencias entre castellano y español, si tiene que ver algo sobre este asunto, el hecho que encuentros las siguientes apreciaciones:
> 
> - Ustedes (3ra. persona del plural presente) y vosotros.
> - La conjugacion de los verbos, en la misma condicion, por ejemplo "vosotros estais" y "ustedes estan".
> 
> Muchas gracias por la aclaracion que hagan todos ustedes eximios linguistas.



No tiene nada que ver. Español y castellano, son dos nombres para una misma lengua. El uso de vosotros es una particularidad regional de esta lengua. Existe sólo en España  y  se emplea para dirigirse de manera informal  a un grupo de personas. Ustedes en cambio se emplea en todo el ámbito hispánico, con la particularidad de que en España tiene un empleo sólo formal. Todo esto a grandes rasgos.

Saludos.


----------



## Kangy

Creo que yo y mis compatriotas nos salvamos, porque nosotros sí le decimos "castellano"


----------



## L4ut4r0

Pueden ver Polémica en torno a español o castellano en la Wikipedia.


----------



## Gia81

Hola
Soy cubana y es la primera vez que escribo.
Mi opinion acerca esta polemica es que el uso del espanol, ya sea para referirse a la lengua o a la gramatica es mucho mas conveniente. El castellano para definir la lengua vendria siendo muy regionalista, a mi parecer. Es como si dijeramos que hablamos cubano, mejicano, peruano, etc. Castilla es un region de Espana y seria mucho mas facil para las personas que hablan otro idioma entender que en esta region surgio nuestra lengua y de ahi proviene sus raices pero seria mejor, pensando en terminos mas universales, referirse a la lengua espanola como definicion.


----------



## Kangy

No coincido. En Argentina no decimos "argentino" (aunque deberíamos ). Decimos "castellano".
Para mí "español" y "castellano" son sinónimos. Tal vez en un principio exisistiera esa diferencia regional, pero hoy en día cuántos realmente saben que "castellano" viene de Castilla?


----------



## bellotojuanfra

Amigo castellano:

Ha equivocado ud., algo parecido a los "false friend" del idioma inglés, Castilla con castellano.

El castellano tiene su inicio en el siglo X, en Cantabria donde los señores feudales (los señores de los CASTILLOS) hablaban un lenguaje común. Dicho lenguaje fue recogido en las glosas emilianenses. La evolución de nuestro idioma se debe a su uso en todo el país, siendo alimentado por todas las CC.AA. que lo forman, y por lo tanto, lo lógico es denominarlo español, aun cuando dicho idioma fuera en inicio, el propio de Castilla.

Saludos.


----------



## AguAmor

bellotojuanfra said:


> Amigo castellano:
> 
> Ha equivocado ud., algo parecido a los "false friend" del idioma inglés, Castilla con castellano.
> 
> El castellano tiene su inicio en el siglo X, en Cantabria donde los señores feudales (los señores de los CASTILLOS) hablaban un lenguaje común. Dicho lenguaje fue recogido en las glosas emilianenses. La evolución de nuestro idioma se debe a su uso en todo el país, siendo alimentado por todas las CC.AA. que lo forman, y por lo tanto, lo lógico es denominarlo español, aun cuando dicho idioma fuera en inicio, el propio de Castilla.
> 
> Saludos.



bellotojuanfra:
Su aportación se me ha hecho de lo mas valiosa e interesante. Muy esclarecedora. Gracias.
Perdón, qué es CC. AA. (C. C. A. A/ Cc. Aa.)...? Comunidades Autónomas?

Les comparto lo siguiente; soy mexicana y cuando estuve en la primaria el libro de texto de español se llamaba, según el grado: Mi libro de cuarto grado. Lengua Nacional. 
Porque en esa época todavía había muchos dialectos en uso en México. Mas adelante cambio a Libro de Español.
Comento esto porque desde la más temprana edad nos referimos, en México, al idioma español. 
Generalmente digo, y, en mi entorno decimos que hablamos español. 
Ahora que estoy cerca de España es que conozco esta polémica. Pienso que es algo muy del pueblo español. Aun cuando en otros países, como en Argentina, digan que hablan castellano. Diferentes influencias quizá...?

También me he encontrado con referencias al español que hablamos en latinoamerica como español latino o latinoamericano. Sobre todo en lo que se refiere a la traducción de películas o doblajes de programas de televisión. Es esta decignacion correcta?
Y, cómo es conveniente decir que una pelicula esta doblada al espańol que se habla en Espańa? Para ser muy precisos en esa referencia.
Podría decirse, doblada al español ibérico...?

Gracias desde ya, saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

San said:


> No tiene nada que ver. Español y castellano, son dos nombres para una misma lengua. El uso de vosotros es una particularidad regional de esta lengua. Existe sólo en España  y  se emplea para dirigirse de manera informal  a un grupo de personas. Ustedes en cambio se emplea en todo el ámbito hispánico, con la particularidad de que en España tiene un empleo sólo formal. Todo esto a grandes rasgos.
> 
> Saludos.



En Canarias tampoco usamos el «vosotros», así que no es del todo correcto eso de «en España».



			
				rel said:
			
		

> Hola: esto es lo que dice la RAE al respecto:
> 
> Para designar la lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, y que también se habla como propia en otras partes del mundo, son válidos los términos castellano y español. La larga polémica sobre cuál de estas denominaciones resulta más apropiada está hoy superada.
> 
> [más aquí: culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Espa%C3%B1ol%20o%20castellano.htm]
> 
> Saludos.



Eliminaste una parte importante de lo que dice la RAE:

El término _español_ resulta más recomendable por carecer de ambigüedad, ya que se refiere de modo unívoco a la lengua que hablan hoy cerca de cuatrocientos millones de personas. Asimismo, es la denominación que se utiliza internacionalmente (_Spanish, espagnol, Spanisch, spagnolo_, etc.). Aun siendo también sinónimo de _español_, resulta preferible reservar el término _castellano_ para referirse al dialecto románico nacido en el Reino de Castilla durante la Edad Media, o al dialecto del español que se habla actualmente en esta región. En España, se usa asimismo el nombre _castellano_ cuando se alude a la lengua común del Estado en relación con las otras lenguas cooficiales en sus respectivos territorios autónomos, como el catalán, el gallego o el vasco.

Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Creo que está bien claro: «más claro, agua» como dijeron por ahí.


----------



## A-million-milles-away

No hay más que visitar una librería y ver los diccionarios:

Español - Inglés / English - Spanish

Castellano - Catalán / Catalá - Castellá


----------



## cronolucca

¡¡Por favor!! No inventen polémicas innecesarias. Acá en Chile no hay discrimiación entre un término u otro. Sin embargo, "castellano" tiene un uso un tanto más académico que "español".

Saludos desde Chile.


----------



## elcastellano

castellano said:


> saludos cordiales:
> 
> es la primera vez que escribo aquí y quería reclamar una cosa: la correcta denominación de la lengua en la que escribo, la *lengua castellana*.
> 
> No pretendo polemizar en este tema que tanto ha dado que hablar, sino simplemente exponer que la lengua de Cervantes debería denominarse *lengua castellana y no española* .
> 
> Habrá quien diga que no, que no está de acuerdo conmigo. Lo respeto.
> 
> Sin embargo, me gustaría decir que *el castellano* debería seguir llamándose así porque es la lengua propia de Castilla (esa tierra tan ignorada hoy en día en el panorama español e internacional) que luego pasó, erróneamente, a denominarse español, ignorando otras realidades lingüísticas de España, como el gallego, el catalán, el bable o el euskera.
> 
> Además, la primera gramática del castellano se llamaba "Gramática de la Lengua Castellana", publicada en 1611, si no me falla la memoria.
> 
> Y, además, la Constitución española de 1978 habla del CASTELLANO como lengua oficial en España, junto a otras.
> 
> Y, digo yo, si caemos en el error de llamar "español" al castellano, deberímos llamar "británico" al inglés, ¿no?
> Lo digo por pura analogía.
> 
> Simplemente es una reflexión sobre la demoninación de mi lengua.
> 
> Un cordial saludo a todos.




Primero, lo siento, me he criado en EEUU y uso demasiado Spanglish.  Entonces, buen punto y bien dicho.  Sí, si este es el caso en el castellano voy empezar usando brittish para english.  Entonces hablamos la familia Británico y español  A mi es tan rediculo que español es el nombre que usan los estadunidense.  Me hacen tan enfadado y me siento como tengo que correjirles tanto cuando dicen: Oh, entonces, hablas español?  (soy uno también pero ...) Pero si quieres lee mi articulo si puedes hablar el británico aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1626985


----------

